# Free Today & Tomorrow 10/6 & 7: The Dragon's Pool at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Dragon's Pool

The Jade Owl Legacy Book III

by Edward C. Patterson
[size=12pt]Kindleboard Profile for The Dragon's Pool
A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool.[/size]*



*Book Three of The Jade Owl Legacy
The Dragon's Pool

Foreword

Part I: The Collection
Chapter One: Silky
Chapter Two: Domestic Bliss
Chapter Three: Bay Breezes
Chapter Four: The Spark of the Middle Kingdom
Chapter Five: Dreams and Shadows
Chapter Six: A Pensive Stroll
Chapter Seven: Ars Paleontologica
Chapter Eight: The Widow K'uan
Chapter Nine: The Ke-ting Dims

Part II: Fiesole
Chapter One: Campo Culadura
Chapter Two: Before the Stall
Chapter Three: Nel' Pergolato
Chapter Four: La Giada Gufo
Chapter Five: La Spezzia

Part III: The Last Warrant
Chapter One: Alcatraz
Chapter Two: Niu-wa
Chapter Three: A Look in the Mirror
Chapter Four: The Agent
Chapter Five: A Slippery Slope
Chapter Six: By Invitation Only
Chapter Seven: Russian Hill 
Chapter Eight: Mr. Firestone's Report
Chapter Nine: Mooning the Honey

Part IV: The Spirit Keepers
Chapter One: Conspiracies
Chapter Two: One Pip Short of a Full Ch'i-t'ang
Chapter Three: From the Perch
Chapter Four: Mother DeFleurry
Chapter Five: Brunch on the Wharf
Chapter Six: Commission of Darkness
Chapter Seven: China Doll 
Chapter Eight: On the Boil
Chapter Nine: Happy Forgeries
Chapter Ten: Chance Encounter?
Chapter Eleven: The Mistress of the Ke-ting
Chapter Twelve: Premonitions on the Presidio
Chapter Thirteen: The Black Potion
Chapter Fourteen: The Hero of the Castro
Chapter Fifteen: The White Room

Part V: The Diggers
Chapter One: Yang-shuo
Chapter Two: Up the Yu-lung
Chapter Three: Along the Mei-shuo
Chapter Four: In the Taboo Cave
Chapter Five: Thunderer
Chapter Six: The Conservator's Touch

Part VI: The Inner Sanctum
Chapter One: Brush Strokes
Chapter Two: A Tale of Two Letters
Chapter Three: Brotherly Love
Chapter Four: Brewing Tea
Chapter Five: Spinning Gold
Chapter Six: Benediction
Chapter Seven: In the Triangular Room 
Chapter Eight: The Three Myrabolans
Chapter Nine: Warrior and Guide
Chapter Ten: Bugs and Tar Pits
Chapter Eleven: Mistress and Master
Chapter Twelve: Wham! Bam! Boom!
Chapter Thirteen: To the Distant Shore

Part VII: Taking Instruction
Chapter One: With an Eye toward Business
Chapter Two: Sisters of Circumstance
Chapter Three: Ch'i-t'ang again
Chapter Four: Echoes
Chapter Five: Rose's Secret
Chapter Six: Double Vision
Chapter Seven: Cajoling the Weak of Mind 
Chapter Eight: Before the Light
Chapter Nine: Reflections
Chapter Ten: Triads
Chapter Eleven: To Wei-tang
Chapter Twelve: Cousin Yu-t'an's Fiddle
Chapter Thirteen: Under the Brazen Prayer
Chapter Fourteen: A Palaver Befitting a Prince
Chapter Fifteen: The Cock's Crow
Chapter Sixteen: The Water Wheel
Chapter Seventeen: The Breaking of the Tien-xin Rite 
Chapter Eighteen: A Visit from Pu-tong
Chapter Nineteen: The Tarnished Tawny
Chapter Twenty: Looking Westward

Part VIII: Paradox
Chapter One: The Terracotta Waiting Room
Chapter Two: The Meadow Market
Chapter Three: Lu-mao-tien
Chapter Four: Tortoise and Lion and Dragon
Chapter Five: Under the Thuja Tree
Chapter Six: The Nun's Tale
Chapter Seven: The Charlatan's Tale 
Chapter Eight: Celestial Mediation
Chpater Nine: The Watcher in the Eaves

Part IX: Battle's Road
Chapter One: East of the Long Meadow
Chapter Two: Village of the Dead
Chapter Three: The Recall of the Dragon Herders
Chapter Four: The Legacy of Han Lin
Chapter Five: The Black Killer's Quary
Chapter Six: The Comets Fall to Earth
Chapter Seven: In Lavender's Wake

Epilog: The Susurration of the Asters

Afterword*​
*NOTE: Added May 12th - The Dragon's Pool just recieved it's first 5-Star review on Amazon.com. Come take a peek.* 
The Dragon's Pool


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought it, I have the other two, but haven't gotten to them yet. I can tell I will enjoy them a lot when I get to them though.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you louiseb:

You are my first sale of the book and thus a special reader. As my first sale (my lucky charm), please visit my website www.dancaster.com and choose any 3 books you want, on me. email me your choices at [email protected] and if you want them DTB I'll need shipping details - and if you want kindle type files .prc's to load on your Kindle via USB, I'll need your email address.

Readers are golden. Reviewers platinum, but a first sale is "over the moon." I shall not fail you
Enjoy

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

ohmygosh!!!! I am thrilled!! Although I am happy to get a good read at such a good price. I will head over to your site. Definitely will want kindle files!  This is very generous of you! [[BIG HUG]]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

louiseb:

Books sent. Hope you enjoy them all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Recieved a 5 star review for *The Dragon's Pool * - from Perma Frost at Rainbow Reviews.

*This Review is not posted on Amazon.com:*

"The Dragon's Pool continues the riveting tales begun in the first two volumes of this exciting paranormal/intersexual series. With Rowden Gray settled into the coveted position of Curator-General of the San Francisco Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture, married to his beloved Audrey and father of a toddler daughter and a new child due soon, life is sweet and often serene. The Jade Owl has been hidden away ~ far, far, away from Nick Battle, son and cultural heir of the famous "Old China Hand" John Battle, whose artifact collection the Museum houses-but the Jade Owl is not the only supernatural entity about to disturb the peace of the Museum and of Rowden, his family, and friends.

Each preceding volume of Edward C. Patterson's extensive series The Jade Owl Legacy has been a marvel of convoluted plotting, supernatural venue, finely delineated characterization, and heartwarming romance, love, and attachment, set in the subcultures of archaeology and the gay community of San Francisco. The series records a paranormal legacy stretching from ancient China to contemporary San Francisco and back across the oceans to China today, with characters who each elicit the reader's empathy as their lives unfold, and unusual and unexpected events run the gamut of the supernatural continuum of probabilities. This reviewer enjoyed particularly both the paranormal excursions and Mr. Patterson's cleverly delineated revelations of San Francisco's multi-layered gay subculture. In any event, as with the two preceding entries in The Jade Owl Legacy series, The Dragon's Pool is another not-to-be-missed novel from accomplished and prolific author Edward C. Patterson."

http://rainbow-reviews.com/?p=1367

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i just got all three,and i am looking forward to trying them out.  thanks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Carolyn. I know you'll enjoy them. I shall not fail you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ever since Columbia University I wanted to use the word Peregrination in a sentence - and now look - it's in a title.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For those readers settled into the Chinese and San Franciscan settings for this series, hear ye this: a portion of The Dragon's Pool is set in Tuscany. _E vero_. And I've always wanted to use the "glow" feature on Kindleboards, 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just recieved a breath taking review from Ellen George (a member of TOP 1,000 Amazon Reviewers) for *The Dragon's Pool * and urge readers to go take a peek at it on Amazon. It's only the second review for the book (it's only out for three and half weeks), so it will be easy to find. However, here's a snippet:

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined, but not only is amazing, but shows love, hope and one hopes Mr. Patterson is writing book 4 of this wonderful series as fast as he can." more . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool is featured today at the GLfiction Excerpt site complete with sample. Come share the happening with me.

*http://glfictionexcerpts.blogspot.com/*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a snippet from The Dragon's Pool

*Xiao Win-t'o was in fine form today. He wandered from display to display, feigning interest in relics that he found neither curious nor attractive. He gently maneuvered his walking stick as he past the skeletal remains of the Saber Tooth Tiger - old Smilodon californicus, its macabre paw poised over a replica of an ancient tar pit. Win-t'o snorted, as he recognized himself in that tar pit quite ensnared by a modern day Smilodon.

Yes, he thought, teeth like scimitars - brown and ugly. 

That was it. This was the place. He knew in his marrow that if there was any place within this museum where his situation could be summarized, it was here before this simulated black quagmire. The joke did not escape him.

"A mighty beast, wasn't it?" came a voice from behind the feline femur.

Win-t'o cocked his head.

Yes, this is the place, no doubt, he thought, and then doffed his cane to his fedora.

"A beast, yes," he replied. "Just how mighty, depends."

"Depends?" said the man.

"Depends on whether it steps in the quicksand as it snarks its prey." He doffed his cane again. "The thing is extinct, you know?"

"Many things are extinct," Pelesar said. He came around the bone-rack gazing at the tusk-like canines. "But I do think each critter has their day in the sun." He grinned, his own teeth poised for the bite.*



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool will take you an additional venue - Itlay. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, NOW YOU HAVE ME WONDERING.  Can you give us the definition of Peregrination?  (I hope I spelled it right.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think this came up before. . .it means a wandering trip. . . .like what the peregrine falcon does -- wanders all over the place (usually looking for something, in the falcon's case: food).

My question is "Why is the SECOND book called the THIRD peregrination?" I totally get that the first one is the whole wandering China trying to figure out what to do with "that _damn_ owl" . . . .but what is the second? (Perhaps I should go over to the book club and ask this. )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Peregrination is a wandering or a journey - and it has to do with an unsuspected disapparance of The Jade Owl during the Sung Dynasty, which forms the entire roller coaster of the second book in the series. I love the word and thus used it. And an answer to Ann's question, originally there was only 2 books, but the entire series was retooled to be, first three, and now five books, in 2005. The first book has gone through 8 revisions.

Ed "the damn Owl person" Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come play with the Velociraptor Cantodragonensis, in the 3rd installment of The Jade Owl Legacy. And join the Read with the Author for The Jade Owl starting already in progress.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just bought The Jade Owl.  Had had my eye on that one for a while.

This is my 1000th KB post.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you and congrats on your 1000th post. I know you'll enjoy The Jade Owl as much as being a Kindleboard member.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on 1,000!!!
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Although The Jade Owl legacy takes place in San Francisco and China, parts of The Dragon's Pool is set in Fiesole, Italy and on the Riviera.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Recieved a nice 4-star review recently on The Dragon's Pool from Todd Fonseca at tmboa.com

http://tinyurl.com/ncb88t

Enjoy
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I liked the comment on the Dan Brown thread about The Dragon's Pool from a reader.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool is the author's longest book to date, at 704 pages.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool has a backflash to the San francisco earthquake.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the book where, in order to write a paragraph on a Tuscan meal, I spent weeks cooking (and eating, I might add), just so I could chose the correct wods to get the saliva flowing.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool is the longest of the Jade Owl Legacy books to date, if you can't get enough of the series. I anticpate a Read with the Author Klub some time in November.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought I'd post a snippet from The Dragon's Pool this morning, from a flashback called The Nun's Tale:

"The wind whipped the rain across her face as she huddled at the side of the road. It was a lonely spot on the mountain. It had taken her three days to reach this spot, although she did not know it to be her destination, but just a place to curl under her soaked black hood and pray to Lord Buddha that the weather might improve.

She was young, but quite wary. She had been a court lady, after all, and a bit worldlier than some others had been, as she had not only served her turn in the great Emperor's bed, but also managed a tryst with his son, the heir apparent. There were many promises made, and many promises broken. The law forbade the promises made and the nunnery stood surety for promises broken. Still, she was high-spirited. Royal blood ran through her veins and, if it were not for the rules of usurpation, she might have risen higher in the court than a concubine of the seventh rank.

It was difficult to tell (the storm drenching her hood) whether tears or rain beads streaked her eyes. She gazed up the road. Perhaps there would be a shelter in the offing. She had heard of a village in these parts, but the place was desolate and foreboding. As she squinted, she thought she saw something move, or at least glisten through the raindrops. It gave her a start.

"A knife," she muttered. It repelled her. At first, she slid backwards in the mud, her hands packed in muck, her boxed feet useless to hold her firm. After the vision disappeared, she sat in a state that she had not known since her infant days in his father's dooryard, when her brothers left her stranded at play. Then, the second vision came."
=================================================
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For those who have read the irst 2 books of The Jade Owl Legacy series, The Dragon's Pool is a special treat - the riches entry in the series to date. I will have a Read with the Author Klub after the first of the year. However, here's a snippet to encourage you to continue your adventures. In this scene Nick Battle sit in the Perch on the Hill with his adopted son, Eliot Marsh, aka Silky.

The hope chest that Silky used to stow his gear, his little magpie store of teenage bits and mathom, was three feet high and five feet long. It was fine ebony and among Simone's best pieces, but since the boy was going to stay and Simone detested any clutter beyond his own, he suggested that the box would be a perfect solution for Silky's truck. The box was no mere eyesore. It was decorated with silver inlay and mother-of-pearl - a French country scene a la Watteau, with verdant and ruby hints about the edges. It also perfumed the parlor with a touch of sandalwood, which it owed to its interior. Simone had stored fine tatted linen tablecloths in there before he gave up the space and the camphorwood aroma to his number one lodger.

Nick opened his hands, and then shifted them toward Silky's box. Silky stirred, a flash of panic blotching his face as if he thought that Nick was going to open the box and reveal the scattered teenage secrets held within. Or perhaps he thought Nick would explode the thing - that would be unique and demonstrative. However, Nick simply raised the box four inches from the floor and floated it across the room toward the kitchen.

"I've seen you levitate things before," Silky said. "Unless you're going to teach me how to do it, it's old hat."

"I cannot teach you. It's a gift from a special teacher, but . . ." Nick gained Silky's ear. He whispered. "Stare at the space between my hands and the box."

As Silky twisted forward, Nick's eyes squinted. He turned pale. His shoulders twitched. The space between was just space; nothing but air and blankness, but it seemed to thicken, a slight creaming in the light. Nick's complexion turned alabaster. Between his fingers and the box now spun a golden veil - a glittering shimmer of amber dust suspended in an arc.

"What is that?" Silky asked.

"Ch'i," Nick said. "It is the stuff of life; of spirit and power. It binds us all and lives within all things. It is through the manipulation of ch'i that I am able to defy mundane laws."

"Why can I see it now?"

"Because I am manifesting it - a very difficult feat. One that weakens me and if I keep it in view, all my ch'i will drain away through the portals of time." Nick huffed. The glittering shower twinkled, winking between the box and Nick's digits.

"You must stop it then," Silky said.

"Yes," Nick replied. He blew a puff between his lips and the ch'i stream dissipated. The box quaked, and then fell onto the floor. "I am tired, Master Marsh."

Silky grasped Nick's arms.

"You are good to me, Nick. I will never forget it."

Nick closed his eyes.

"Even as you are about my undoing."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever wondered about Chinese exorcism? C'mon, surely you've been kept up some nights just thinking how the Chinese cleansed the soul of demons. Well, inthe Dragon's Pool, I give you an authentic Taoist Exorcism translated direct from the ritual text. WooHoo!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking you're following the news stories of the President's trip to China with much interest. . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, now that the Chinese traditional 60 year nadir is over, and as Napoleon said: "Let the sleeping dragon sleep."

Here's a new spippet from The Dragon's Pool. In a flashback, the old Grandmother's father-in-law, K'aun Po-yen, surveys San Francisco after the great earthqueke:

K'uan surveyed the city, the smoke billows, the sirens, the howls of the trapped souls. Here on this hill he thought of his first impressions. _Why would anyone build a city on a hill? Only graves are built so. Only graves._ But this place was his city now. As he counted his children and assessed his worker's welfare, he found himself on a hill among the bustled elite, ruffle-shirted businessmen with ashen skimmers and rolling tears. He felt far above _****** Charlie _ now and this was his city. He would lose the restaurants and three laundries in those raging fires, but his bank account was firmly with the Italians, and so were the buckets of cash buried at strategic points about his properties. Still, he knew he had to rebuild. He was respectable now. He had sons and had made a good match for P'ien-jin - a match from the Xiao in the Great House beyond the bamboo margin. He would need to build anew. As he watched, the fires cast their markers to the gray sky, his mind roved to a place beyond the earthquake's clutches, because no manner of shaking could have made the place any worse. It was an open space, with a shack and a few out buildings, a weed garden that sported an incremental assortment of cast off slag and horseshoes. Ross Alley, it was called, after Thomas Ross the Blacksmith. It was for sale - had been for years with no takers. It was rumored that the ground was used by the Mission Indians to bury their dead. Why not a grave on such a fine hillside?

K'uan Po-yen took a resolve. He would dig up a pail of silver and buy the land and erect a proper residence, a proper _T'ing-ch'i _ with an elegant suite of rooms and a surrounding wall perhaps, and of course a _ke-ting _ befitting a prosperous businessman. K'uan Po-yen took this resolve and, as soon as the fires were dowsed and the wreckage assessed, he set about putting Dinky Street on the map.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Happy Thanksgiving to all my* Jade Owl * Legacy readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Read with the Author Klub for _*The Dragon's Pool * _ should be starting in January.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Dragon's Pool* is the most adventuresome portion of *The Jade Owl * legacy series to date. If you found *The Third Peregrination* breathless, you'd better strap yourself in for *The Dragon's Pool.*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get ready for a Reader with the Author Klub, coming soon for The Dragon's Pool

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dagon's Pool is an exciting ride takingall your favorite charcters from The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrinaton and accelerating their development and adventures. New characters abound, including some cute velociraptors (see cover).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays from Silky, Warren, the Ch'en and Xiao familes and from Simon DeFluerry.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hopefully, the Read with the Author Klub for The Dragon's Pool will start next Monday, January 11th, 2010.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Read with the Author Book Klub for The Dragon's Pool will begin on Monday, January 11, 2010.

Can't wait. Whoot!

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gah!. . . . .

It's tax time. . .not sure how much reading time I have. . .but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a short book. (NOT) - my longest to date . . but it goes real, real fast for the Jade Owl fan.

Ed Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ed, I'd swear you have a new book every other week. Do you do anything but write? You and the guy with fifteen novels about an immortal monk make me want to read the stuff, but afraid to start because it might never end.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

After 50 years of scribbling, it's about time I finished all these projects and got them into the hands of readers. 

Ed Patterson

PS: I love that immortal monk and suspect he's been around quite a long time before he jumped out of Brendan's head and into reader's hearts. 15 for him, and I wish him to 20.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool Read with the Autor Klub is now open - Week I (Part I Chapters 1 -9)

Thanks

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18123.msg344722.html#msg344722

Ed Patterson


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

On chapter 8 of part I.  I'm hooked!  Loving the backstory.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 2 - Parts II & III are open for reading with the Author.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18485.0.html#new

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Reading with the Author Klub Week 3 - Part IV - Chapters 1 - 8, now opened

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18863.new.html#new

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Reading with the Author Klub Week 3 - Part IV - Chapters 9 - 15, now opened

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19284.new.html#new

Ed Patterson

(FREE Book offer there for those reading the book)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Read with the Author Klub Week 5 - The Diggers - Part V - Chapter 1-6 is now open

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19644.0.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so behind. . . .you'd think being snowed in would have helped but it does not seem to have done so. . . .I'll get there!  (I like to think of it as extending the anticipation. . . . . .)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be with you when you get here.  

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 6 of Reading with the Author Klub is now opened - Part VI - The Inner Sanctum - (Chapters 1 - 7)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post2;start=0;board=52

see y'all there

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 7 of Reading with the Author Klub is now opened - Part VI - The Inner Sanctum - (Chapters 8 - 13)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20474.0.html

at the 1/2 way point.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 8 - The Dragon's Pool, Read with the author Klub is now posted - Part VII - Taking Instruction (Chapter 1 -10)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20779.new.html#new

see you there.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 9 - The Dragon's Pool, Read with the author Klub is now posted - Part VII - Taking Instruction (Chapter 11 -20)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21119.new.html#new


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 10 - Read with the Author Klub - Part VIII - The Paradox (Chapters 1 - 9)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21397.new.html#new

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 11 - Read with the Author Book Klub draws the work to a close with Part I -Battle's Road.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;board=52.0

It's been a great journey and I invite all those who want to start the adventure of read of lifetime, come read The Jade Owl

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm updating this week with the Table of Cotents for The Dragon's Pool, my longest book (740 pages) and also updating the OP with the same information:

*Book Three of The Jade Owl Legacy
The Dragon's Pool

Foreword

Part I: The Collection
Chapter One: Silky
Chapter Two: Domestic Bliss
Chapter Three: Bay Breezes
Chapter Four: The Spark of the Middle Kingdom
Chapter Five: Dreams and Shadows
Chapter Six: A Pensive Stroll
Chapter Seven: Ars Paleontologica
Chapter Eight: The Widow K'uan
Chapter Nine: The Ke-ting Dims

Part II: Fiesole
Chapter One: Campo Culadura
Chapter Two: Before the Stall
Chapter Three: Nel' Pergolato
Chapter Four: La Giada Gufo
Chapter Five: La Spezzia

Part III: The Last Warrant
Chapter One: Alcatraz
Chapter Two: Niu-wa
Chapter Three: A Look in the Mirror
Chapter Four: The Agent
Chapter Five: A Slippery Slope
Chapter Six: By Invitation Only
Chapter Seven: Russian Hill 
Chapter Eight: Mr. Firestone's Report
Chapter Nine: Mooning the Honey

Part IV: The Spirit Keepers
Chapter One: Conspiracies
Chapter Two: One Pip Short of a Full Ch'i-t'ang
Chapter Three: From the Perch
Chapter Four: Mother DeFleurry
Chapter Five: Brunch on the Wharf
Chapter Six: Commission of Darkness
Chapter Seven: China Doll 
Chapter Eight: On the Boil
Chapter Nine: Happy Forgeries
Chapter Ten: Chance Encounter?
Chapter Eleven: The Mistress of the Ke-ting
Chapter Twelve: Premonitions on the Presidio
Chapter Thirteen: The Black Potion
Chapter Fourteen: The Hero of the Castro
Chapter Fifteen: The White Room

Part V: The Diggers
Chapter One: Yang-shuo
Chapter Two: Up the Yu-lung
Chapter Three: Along the Mei-shuo
Chapter Four: In the Taboo Cave
Chapter Five: Thunderer
Chapter Six: The Conservator's Touch

Part VI: The Inner Sanctum
Chapter One: Brush Strokes
Chapter Two: A Tale of Two Letters
Chapter Three: Brotherly Love
Chapter Four: Brewing Tea
Chapter Five: Spinning Gold
Chapter Six: Benediction
Chapter Seven: In the Triangular Room 
Chapter Eight: The Three Myrabolans
Chapter Nine: Warrior and Guide
Chapter Ten: Bugs and Tar Pits
Chapter Eleven: Mistress and Master
Chapter Twelve: Wham! Bam! Boom!
Chapter Thirteen: To the Distant Shore

Part VII: Taking Instruction
Chapter One: With an Eye toward Business
Chapter Two: Sisters of Circumstance
Chapter Three: Ch'i-t'ang again
Chapter Four: Echoes
Chapter Five: Rose's Secret
Chapter Six: Double Vision
Chapter Seven: Cajoling the Weak of Mind 
Chapter Eight: Before the Light
Chapter Nine: Reflections
Chapter Ten: Triads
Chapter Eleven: To Wei-tang
Chapter Twelve: Cousin Yu-t'an's Fiddle
Chapter Thirteen: Under the Brazen Prayer
Chapter Fourteen: A Palaver Befitting a Prince
Chapter Fifteen: The Cock's Crow
Chapter Sixteen: The Water Wheel
Chapter Seventeen: The Breaking of the Tien-xin Rite 
Chapter Eighteen: A Visit from Pu-tong
Chapter Nineteen: The Tarnished Tawny
Chapter Twenty: Looking Westward

Part VIII: Paradox
Chapter One: The Terracotta Waiting Room
Chapter Two: The Meadow Market
Chapter Three: Lu-mao-tien
Chapter Four: Tortoise and Lion and Dragon
Chapter Five: Under the Thuja Tree
Chapter Six: The Nun's Tale
Chapter Seven: The Charlatan's Tale 
Chapter Eight: Celestial Mediation
Chpater Nine: The Watcher in the Eaves

Part IX: Battle's Road
Chapter One: East of the Long Meadow
Chapter Two: Village of the Dead
Chapter Three: The Recall of the Dragon Herders
Chapter Four: The Legacy of Han Lin
Chapter Five: The Black Killer's Quary
Chapter Six: The Comets Fall to Earth
Chapter Seven: In Lavender's Wake

Epilog: The Susurration of the Asters

Afterword*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you haven't started the Jade Owl legacy series yet, this book (the third) is waiting for you.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, Ed. . . .Happy Birthday. . .albeit a bit belated. . . .I blame it on tax season. . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ann, and that reminds me - I owe the government $4,000.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ouch!

But I guess that's what you get for being successful.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thant's what I get for taking my retirement annuity before I retire.   But yes, this year I have the pleasure of paying taxes on royalties and on the little trip to Virginia (do you remember) that got me a cool (but untaxed) $2,500.

As for success - since the iPad's release, Kindle book sales have fallen off a cliff.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Something is calling our heroes from beneath the ground in an abandoned Etruscan boneyard. Could it have tfted ears and hoots?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone up for a good old Taoist exorcism? Last one in is a rotten egg - literally.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl has disappeared again, but the spirits that do its bidding have not. Curator-General Rowden Gray is faced with his most colossal challenge so far as he and the China Hands ride the whirlwind to the Dragon's Pool, revealing its secrets and its destiny. The third book in The Jade Owl series, The Dragon's Pool will keep you deep between its covers all summer.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool
704 pages
The Jade Owl has disappeared again, but the spirits that do its bidding have not. Curator-General Rowden Gray is faced with his most colossal challenge so far as he and the China Hands ride the whirlwind to the Dragon's Pool, revealing its secrets and its destiny. The third book in [[ASIN:B001J54AWO The Jade Owl]] series, The Dragon's Pool will keep you deep between its covers all summer.

Here's what reviewers say about [[ASIN:B0028RY7BQ The Dragon's Pool]]

"In this third installment of the Jade Owl Legacy, Edward C. Patterson once again delivers on an intriguing fantasy. Whereas the first two books focus around the relics which drive much of the story, this book takes a moment to fill in the back story for the main characters. Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy. Patterson has truly created an expansive and epic series with the Jade Owl Legacy. Though all warrants appear closed at the end of this installment, Patterson throws in a unexpected twist at the end leaving the door open for the next adventure." - Todd Fonseca - TMBOA.com

"The Dragon's Pool is the third in a masterful series by Edward C. Patterson. He is a Sinologist extraordinairre. In The Jade Owl, we meet most of our protagonists in San Francisco, Nick Battle, and his life-partner, Simon/Simone, Rowden Gray, and the rest of the 'China Hands' that include some of the best sinologists all interweaved in the history of China and the current study of China. The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined, but not only is amazing, but shows love, hope and one hopes Mr. Patterson is writing book 4 of this wonderful series as fast as he can. Mr. Patterson is a writer who knows his subject matter like no other, and he literally brings you with him in this wild ride of a series." - ellen geroge, Amazon Top 1000 reviewer

"Another volume of adventure and fantasy for those who don't like fantasy by this talented writer." - Libby Cone.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My biggest book, but the fourth in the series (_*The People's Treasure * _ - due out in the early Fall 2010) shall be bigger.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What's up with Nick Battle? Huh? And why has he sprouted a cape and sword?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Rarely do the star align like this - the three books on the same day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it when I get a Dragon's Pool sale. It tells me that the reader has read the first two books and is ready for more.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get all three Jade Owl books in preparation for the release of Book 4 in September.

Ed Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

All right, Ed, I did it. The Jade Owl is next up on my iPod touch. I won't have to change location, the book I am currently reading is also set in China. I should read more fiction about Asia, my knowledge of its history is pretty sketchy. Anyway, now that you are on the third and fourth Jade Owl book, I will be starting the first soon.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

R. Reed:

Thanks. Yep, this is number 3. Number 4 comes out in September and Number 5 should be ready by 2011 or early 2012.

Enjoy 
Ed Patterson

PS: Let me know what it looks like on the iPad.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have an iPod touch, the size of an iPhone. Not an iPad. I am very poor these days, and even a Kindle costs too much for me. I have read a bunch of books on the iPod though.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah. I've downloaded it on my Blackberry (just to see) and it should be presentable.

Really enjoy it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm glad to see sales pick-up here, which means readers are gliding through the series and have reached 3rd base. Next book up in September, _*The People's Treasure*_.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Rowden Gray, Curator of the San Francisco East Asian Museum of Arts and Cuture - the chief China Hand, refers to the Dragon in the story as a _*Turkeysaurus*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

3/4 through the first book. Pant Pant. I don't know when I will get to the fourth. Will all of you KB authors stop for a while so I can catch up?

Ed: The snowball fight with the monks was a great moment.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

R. Reed. Well I still need to finished writing the 4th (Dragon's Pool is the 3rd and The Third Peregrination is the second). A note for you:

In the Bell Temple scene, I was there in the snow and did see the monks. However, the snowball fight in real life happened at the Great Wall between some Japanese and Argentinian students. Our guide was worried about my mother and I catching a snowball, and we wanted to join in. However, he admonished us and gave us a lecture on his responsibilities for our safety. Thomas Ch'en is based on our Guide (Peter Tang) and Minister Ch'en's admonishment is based on Peter's admonishment. And since I never take the reader to the Great Wall, I gave the snowball fight to the monks and our Swedish travelers. It's funny how real experiences wend their way into the fabric of a novel, even a fantasy tale. Well, as Tolkien tells us - the best fantasy is never regarded other than real. 

Anyway, I'm glad you're enjoying the book, and especially the monks and the snowball fight. I was very fortunate in my life to have been in Bei-jing in a snowstorm, so I could tell you about in through the eyes of the new China Hands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now there is something that this 3rd installment has in common with Jurassic Park - can you guess?  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Perhaps the most exciting book I've written to date.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the Taoist mode volume of The Jade Owl.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

704 pages
The Jade Owl has disappeared again, but the spirits that do its bidding have not. Curator-General Rowden Gray is faced with his most colossal challenge so far as he and the China Hands ride the whirlwind to the Dragon's Pool, revealing its secrets and its destiny. The third book in [[ASIN:B001J54AWO The Jade Owl]] series, The Dragon's Pool will keep you deep between its covers all summer.

Here's what reviewers say:

"In this third installment of the Jade Owl Legacy, Edward C. Patterson once again delivers on an intriguing fantasy. Whereas the first two books focus around the relics which drive much of the story, this book takes a moment to fill in the back story for the main characters. Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy. Patterson has truly created an expansive and epic series with the Jade Owl Legacy. Though all warrants appear closed at the end of this installment, Patterson throws in a unexpected twist at the end leaving the door open for the next adventure." - Todd Fonseca - TMBOA.com

"The Dragon's Pool is the third in a masterful series by Edward C. Patterson. He is a Sinologist extraordinairre. In The Jade Owl, we meet most of our protagonists in San Francisco, Nick Battle, and his life-partner, Simon/Simone, Rowden Gray, and the rest of the 'China Hands' that include some of the best sinologists all interweaved in the history of China and the current study of China. The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined, but not only is amazing, but shows love, hope and one hopes Mr. Patterson is writing book 4 of this wonderful series as fast as he can. Mr. Patterson is a writer who knows his subject matter like no other, and he literally brings you with him in this wild ride of a series." - ellen geroge, Amazon Top 1000 reviewer

"Another volume of adventure and fantasy for those who don't like fantasy by this talented writer." - Libby Cone.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl hides again, but its spirit infects the One who leads the China Hands on their continued quest to fulfill warrants still left unanswered.

The Dragon's Pool
704 pages on the kindle for $ 3.19
The Jade Owl has disappeared again, but the spirits that do its bidding have not. Curator-General Rowden Gray is faced with his most colossal challenge so far as he and the China Hands ride the whirlwind to the Dragon's Pool, revealing its secrets and its destiny. The third book in [[ASIN:B001J54AWO The Jade Owl]] series, The Dragon's Pool will keep you deep between its covers all summer.

The third installment is a journey into the spirit world and down through the depths of time. You won't want to miss out on a single moment of it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get ready for book 4 of the Jade Owl Legacy - The People's Treasure coming in September, but getting into Book 3 - The Dragon's Pool

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Book III (Book IV is Coming)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ready, set go for Book IV - coming mid-September.







Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dibs on the first copy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dibs on the first copy!


Thank you 

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book III - A Journey that You'll Never forget


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt that introduces the Ch'en family's country home:

On the tenth day of the tenth month in the twenty-eighth year of the reign of Wan-li of the Ming Dynasty, the Ch’en family gathered within four-hundred and sixteen feet from the edge of the Li-k’ao navigation stream, a tributary of the Yang-miao branch of the Grand Canal, because the fa-shr of Wei-tang said it was a good day to build a new house. So they encircled the forty foot ridgepole as it lay in the gray-soot autumn soil and listened to the priests chant their blessings and take last minute measurements to adjust proper positioning. The pole had been christened in red cinnabar, lacquered full length and well dried in the sun. The prayer plaque had been etched and affixed to the center span. This insert would normally be a fine sandalwood or hardened teak, but since the Ch’en were a prominent merchant family in an era when merchant families, no matter how prominent, were given cause to look up and see a farmer’s ass, they dared not affront heaven with such luxuriant displays. Instead, the prayers were embossed on brass, a coarse metal to show their gratitude for every morsel accorded them by the gods. The family would be reminded of their low status each time they cast their eyes upward to the long beam with the brazen prayers, but when the homestead was finished, they only needed to scan the opulence that would be harbored within it. Now, however, was the time for the proper order of things. So after the priests concluded their chanting, the rice wine was passed around the circle and the tenants mustered muscles to levers and hoists, setting the great ridgepole aloft between the columns that would hold the Ch’en world together for what they thought would be an eternity.

It would be a time for expansion and acquisition and would be so for four hundred years. Most of the warehouses upstream at Jiang-xia were under Ch’en control, and every one barge in ten along the canal sailed under the Ch’en family’s emerald banner. In nearby Yang-miao, every street had at least one shop that owed their frontage to the Ch’en, and soon, along the streams and rivulets, the gentry patronized these upstart merchants, who, like locusts on the land, moved great quantities of silver into jugs and jars. Soon their name was known as far south as Kuang-chou and their activities as far north as Bei-jing, where, at the capital, their home lay astride the walls of the Manchu city. However, the Ch’en maintained their place. They kept on an even keel with gentry and warlord alike. 

The Ch’en weathered the upheavals of the rebel Li Tze-cheng, holding fast against marauders, bandits and freebooters alike. And when the weather turned against them, they always retreated within four hundred and sixteen feet of the edge of the Li-k’ao navigation stream, where the walls raised high above the gray-soot floor that lay hallowed under the cinnabar ridgepole and the brazen prayer plaque. 

The Wei-tang home was cuffed by fields — rich fields for sorghum, and wet grasses that sheltered rice. The Ch’en always tended these fields, although they could afford to buy rather than grow. However, it was a pact with heaven, fostered by those fa-shr who had measured the ground and set the doorway facing south, that there would always be a branch of the family that would aspire to higher things — to harvest the earth’s bosom and ennoble the family. Thus, there was a saying etched on the door lintel of their ancestral hall: 

    From the bowels of the golden hordes arise the Ch’en to the harvest, newborn silver upon the land. 

And since silver was always more valuable than gold in the Middle Kingdom, much was made of this tradition of working the fields. Even when the Eight Banners trod across the Li-k’ao’s banks and confiscated a fifth of the best yielding trace, the Ch’en regarded it as a tithe to their former prosperity and a hedge on their future growth. Even when the T’ai-p’ing’s set the Northern shed afire in the name of some strange Christian deity, the Ch’en were spared because the brutal rebels valued the Ch’en’s prudent contributions to the land. Even when the Japanese roamed across the midlands, when the Ch’en family had their own internal struggles against gods and country, the family managed to hide out and avoid the universal bloodshed that flowed about them. They returned to the life under the ridgepole. 

Therefore, now, in the rain, with their world diminished they returned — retuned within four hundred and sixteen feet from the edge of the Li-k’ao navigation stream — a stream that hadn’t seen a barge slog through the silt in fifty years. Still, it gurgled to the family spirits in the ancestral hall just as clearly as it had during the time of Wan-li of the Ming Dynasty four hundred years ago.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that The People's Treasure is published, Book I - III come first.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In this novel, the China Hands need to incubate an egg and learn the secrets of three mystical fruits - The Myrabalens.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The dragons in question are unlike those you have ever met before. There ones that the astroid missed.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
BOOK III (704 pages) _*THE DRAGON'S POOL*_
"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read." - ellen george

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. In the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Profile for The Dragon's Pool*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you know what the _Myrobalens _ are? Get set to find out in _The Dragon's Pool_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thought I'd let people know, I'm still around and will be back at my normal level by Wedensday.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And onward we go to Book III.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This, the third book of The Jade Owl Legacy, is the seminal turning point and the wildest adventure you have enver encountered in any book — I fib not.   (and I'm not known to puff the goods).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from _*The Dragon's Pool*_, from the Chapter called: Cousin Yu-t'an's Fiddle

On the tenth day of the tenth month in the twenty-eighth year of the reign of Wan-li of the Ming Dynasty, the Ch'en family gathered within four-hundred and sixteen feet from the edge of the Li-k'ao navigation stream, a tributary of the Yang-miao branch of the Grand Canal, because the fa-shr of Wei-tang said it was a good day to build a new house. So they encircled the forty foot ridgepole as it lay in the gray-soot autumn soil and listened to the priests chant their blessings and take last minute measurements to adjust proper positioning. The pole had been christened in red cinnabar, lacquered full length and well dried in the sun. The prayer plaque had been etched and affixed to the center span. This insert would normally be a fine sandalwood or hardened teak, but since the Ch'en were a prominent merchant family in an era when merchant families, no matter how prominent, were given cause to look up and see a farmer's ass, they dared not affront heaven with such luxuriant displays. Instead, the prayers were embossed on brass, a coarse metal to show their gratitude for every morsel accorded them by the gods. The family would be reminded of their low status each time they cast their eyes upward to the long beam with the brazen prayers, but when the homestead was finished, they only needed to scan the opulence that would be harbored within it. Now, however, was the time for the proper order of things. So after the priests concluded their chanting, the rice wine was passed around the circle and the tenants mustered muscles to levers and hoists, setting the great ridgepole aloft between the columns that would hold the Ch'en world together for what they thought would be an eternity.

It would be a time for expansion and acquisition and would be so for four hundred years. Most of the warehouses upstream at Jiang-xia were under Ch'en control, and every one barge in ten along the canal sailed under the Ch'en family's emerald banner. In nearby Yang-miao, every street had at least one shop that owed their frontage to the Ch'en, and soon, along the streams and rivulets, the gentry patronized these upstart merchants, who, like locusts on the land, moved great quantities of silver into jugs and jars. Soon their name was known as far south as Kuang-chou and their activities as far north as Bei-jing, where, at the capital, their home lay astride the walls of the Manchu city. However, the Ch'en maintained their place. They kept on an even keel with gentry and warlord alike.

The Ch'en weathered the upheavals of the rebel Li Tze-cheng, holding fast against marauders, bandits and freebooters alike. And when the weather turned against them, they always retreated within four hundred and sixteen feet of the edge of the Li-k'ao navigation stream, where the walls raised high above the gray-soot floor that lay hallowed under the cinnabar ridgepole and the brazen prayer plaque.

The Wei-tang home was cuffed by fields - rich fields for sorghum, and wet grasses that sheltered rice. The Ch'en always tended these fields, although they could afford to buy rather than grow. However, it was a pact with heaven, fostered by those fa-shr who had measured the ground and set the doorway facing south, that there would always be a branch of the family that would aspire to higher things - to harvest the earth's bosom and ennoble the family. Thus, there was a saying etched on the door lintel of their ancestral hall:

"From the bowels of the golden hordes arise the Ch'en to the harvest, newborn silver upon the land."

And since silver was always more valuable than gold in the Middle Kingdom, much was made of this tradition of working the fields. Even when the Eight Banners trod across the Li-k'ao's banks and confiscated a fifth of the best yielding trace, the Ch'en regarded it as a tithe to their former prosperity and a hedge on their future growth. Even when the T'ai-p'ing's set the Northern shed afire in the name of some strange Christian deity, the Ch'en were spared because the brutal rebels valued the Ch'en's prudent contributions to the land. Even when the Japanese roamed across the midlands, when the Ch'en family had their own internal struggles against gods and country, the family managed to hide out and avoid the universal bloodshed that flowed about them. They returned to the life under the ridgepole.

Therefore, now, in the rain, with their world diminished they returned - returned within four hundred and sixteen feet from the edge of the Li-k'ao navigation stream - a stream that hadn't seen a barge slog through the silt in fifty years. Still, it gurgled to the family spirits in the ancestral hall just as clearly as it had during the time of Wan-li of the Ming Dynasty four hundred years ago.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Like the Dragon itselt - a tale with many twists and turns.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays to my faithful readers from Rowden, Audrey, Nick, Simone, Rose, Rafaelo, Little Cricket and Charlie.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A host of new characters for this one, folks — from a youngsters from the Castro to a family from Tuscany. You're gonna love it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In The Dragon's Pool I got to write a scene in an irrigation field with water paddlers and mulberry pickers (for silk worms). Now doesn;t every author want to write such dialog.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like  epic reads with an ever changing landscape, this is the one for you. But don;t forget the first two books.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening paragraph to _*The Dragon's Pool*_:

The gay kid watched over his shoulder on this dark Castro night, knowing that the men followed him. Anxious, his panic increased along with his pace. No guessing. They were following him. His heart beat double time. His eyes scanned ahead for a safe haven. He hastened. An alleyway was coming up on his right. He could find shelter there, but it could also spell - dead-end. Still, something had to be done. No time for dumb indecision. In the dark alley, he could blend with the trashcans. Perhaps he could discover an unlocked door. Or a fence to leap. His pursuers were hulks - two of them. He, however, was sinewy and young - fifteen in his Nikes. He could outrun them . . . possibly. They were gaining on him, matching his pace. They would bash him . . . no doubt. So he pressed his Nikes to the grayment, and then sprinted into the alley, speed and chance his only hope now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Taoism is the main influence throughout this, my longest book. You'll even go to a rarely seen Taoist ritual - an exorcism.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Reading with the Author's Klub for The Jade Owl Book IV _*The People's Treasure * _ started on Wednesday Feb. 2, 2011.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48512.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come to the edge of the Dreagon's Pool - if you dare.

Eward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt rom _*The Dragon's Pool*_:

"Come see the dragon," little Cricket called.

He stretched over the railing, his finger wagging at the waters.

Sydney shook Charlie awake, and then escaped the confines of the cabin. It had been getting smelly in there anyway. Shade, it provided, but it was no barrier to the heat, and it funneled the kerosene stench from the engine over the tart scotch aromas. Canto made a sucking noise, but followed them out into the glare.

Sydney basked in the hot breeze, squinting to see the point of Huang Li-fa's attention. The waters swirled about a rocky protrusion - something formed in the foam. For a moment Sydney thought he was witnessing a submerged beast, poking the surface to defy time's logic - the stuff of Nessy in the heart of the loch. However, upon keener observation, it was a fixed object - a golden statue, dabbed red and mottled turquoise, undulating from a hidden bastion somewhere beneath the tide. It had five perfect humps, ending in the horrific head, wargle-complete, teeth flaring and a crimson tongue bathed with the pool's ripple.

Something for the tourists, Sydney thought. He looked to little Cricket.

"Freshly painted," Li-fa said. "The last time I led a tour here, it was gray and grizzly. It is not an especially good design either. I have been told that there was once a larger one here, but it was washed away in a flood. This one cannot be more than fifty years old . . . but the paint is new."

"Silly notion," Canto said. He drew an indignant look from Li-fa. "I mean, why plop a stereotypical icon in the drink just to draw tourist trade so far away from any town or village? I mean, what's the point?"

Li-fa shrugged. Perhaps he caught the gist of Gil's practicality, or perhaps he chalked it up to the sheer arrogance of the man. Still, he stirred to redress it.

"I am sorry you do not appreciate the importance of this spot beyond your own passage through it. The Dragon's Pool is a marker to ancient matters." He pointed to the shore, where a narrow margin groused between the river and the hill. "A temple once stood there. It was sacred to the dragon. On the eighth day of the eighth month, the river folk would come here to worship. This pool was crammed with boats and lanterns and chanting. The air was filled with the aromas of roasted buffalo and cardamom. The village elders would gather a bucket of these waters for their town wells, so the blessings of His Majesty, the lord Dragon, would tarry in the earth for the approaching harvest."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a place where the world has come apart - in the Dragon's Pool.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We all swim in the Dragon's Pool and chase his fabled pearl.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We all live in the Dragon's Pool and swim after life's many secrets.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The largest and most epic book from my pen, The Dragon's Pool devles into rites and the paranormal sublimely. Anyone up for a Taoist Exorcism, which I don't believe appears in any other novel to my knowledge.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from The Dragon's Pool

“Come see the dragon,” little Cricket called. 

He stretched over the railing, his finger wagging at the waters. 

Sydney shook Charlie awake, and then escaped the confines of the cabin. It had been getting smelly in there anyway. Shade, it provided, but it was no barrier to the heat, and it funneled the kerosene stench from the engine over the tart scotch aromas. Canto made a sucking noise, but followed them out into the glare.

Sydney basked in the hot breeze, squinting to see the point of Huang Li-fa’s attention. The waters swirled about a rocky protrusion — something formed in the foam. For a moment Sydney thought he was witnessing a submerged beast, poking the surface to defy time’s logic — the stuff of Nessy in the heart of the loch. However, upon keener observation, it was a fixed object — a golden statue, dabbed red and mottled turquoise, undulating from a hidden bastion somewhere beneath the tide. It had five perfect humps, ending in the horrific head, wargle-complete, teeth flaring and a crimson tongue bathed with the pool’s ripple. 

Something for the tourists, Sydney thought. He looked to little Cricket.

“Freshly painted,” Li-fa said. “The last time I led a tour here, it was gray and grizzly. It is not an especially good design either. I have been told that there was once a larger one here, but it was washed away in a flood. This one cannot be more than fifty years old . . . but the paint is new.”

“Silly notion,” Canto said. He drew an indignant look from Li-fa. “I mean, why plop a stereotypical icon in the drink just to draw tourist trade so far away from any town or village? I mean, what’s the point?”

Li-fa shrugged. Perhaps he caught the gist of Gil’s practicality, or perhaps he chalked it up to the sheer arrogance of the man. Still, he stirred to redress it. 

“I am sorry you do not appreciate the importance of this spot beyond your own passage through it. The Dragon’s Pool is a marker to ancient matters.” He pointed to the shore, where a narrow margin groused between the river and the hill. “A temple once stood there. It was sacred to the dragon. On the eighth day of the eighth month, the river folk would come here to worship. This pool was crammed with boats and lanterns and chanting. The air was filled with the aromas of roasted buffalo and cardamom. The village elders would gather a bucket of these waters for their town wells, so the blessings of His Majesty, the lord Dragon, would tarry in the earth for the approaching harvest.”


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The third book of The Jade Owl Legacy is the shortest long book you'll ever read.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Dragon's Pool is the vortex of the world and the pivotal point in this series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We all live in the Dragon's Pool from whence our imaginations emerge.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

THE DRAGON'S POOL - The Jade Owl Legacy - Book III - Edward C. Patterson
704 pages

The Jade Owl has disappeared again, but the spirits that do its bidding have not. Curator-General Rowden Gray is faced with his most colossal challenge so far as he and the China Hands ride the whirlwind to the Dragon's Pool, revealing its secrets and its destiny. The third book in [[ASIN:B001J54AWO The Jade Owl]] series, The Dragon's Pool will keep you deep between its covers all summer.

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read." - ellen george

Here's an excerpt from The Dragon's Pool:

"Come see the dragon," little Cricket called.

He stretched over the railing, his finger wagging at the waters.

Sydney shook Charlie awake, and then escaped the confines of the cabin. It had been getting smelly in there anyway. Shade, it provided, but it was no barrier to the heat, and it funneled the kerosene stench from the engine over the tart scotch aromas. Canto made a sucking noise, but followed them out into the glare.

Sydney basked in the hot breeze, squinting to see the point of Huang Li-fa's attention. The waters swirled about a rocky protrusion - something formed in the foam. For a moment Sydney thought he was witnessing a submerged beast, poking the surface to defy time's logic - the stuff of Nessy in the heart of the loch. However, upon keener observation, it was a fixed object - a golden statue, dabbed red and mottled turquoise, undulating from a hidden bastion somewhere beneath the tide. It had five perfect humps, ending in the horrific head, wargle-complete, teeth flaring and a crimson tongue bathed with the pool's ripple.

Something for the tourists, Sydney thought. He looked to little Cricket.

"Freshly painted," Li-fa said. "The last time I led a tour here, it was gray and grizzly. It is not an especially good design either. I have been told that there was once a larger one here, but it was washed away in a flood. This one cannot be more than fifty years old . . . but the paint is new."

"Silly notion," Canto said. He drew an indignant look from Li-fa. "I mean, why plop a stereotypical icon in the drink just to draw tourist trade so far away from any town or village? I mean, what's the point?"

Li-fa shrugged. Perhaps he caught the gist of Gil's practicality, or perhaps he chalked it up to the sheer arrogance of the man. Still, he stirred to redress it.

"I am sorry you do not appreciate the importance of this spot beyond your own passage through it. The Dragon's Pool is a marker to ancient matters." He pointed to the shore, where a narrow margin groused between the river and the hill. "A temple once stood there. It was sacred to the dragon. On the eighth day of the eighth month, the river folk would come here to worship. This pool was crammed with boats and lanterns and chanting. The air was filled with the aromas of roasted buffalo and cardamom. The village elders would gather a bucket of these waters for their town wells, so the blessings of His Majesty, the lord Dragon, would tarry in the earth for the approaching harvest."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When one has a destiny that cannot be shaken, the world conspires in every corner to snap you. Rowden Gray is trying to settle his life, both professional and domestic, but at every turn the ancient warrants confound him. In this third book in the jade owl series, _*The Dragon's Pool*_, we come face to face with the beasts that control the relics and who, in turn, are controlled by them. Destiny consumes the China Hands, and ultimately, claims one. Come see who.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I probably should bump this before the world ends at 6 PM, or as I say it in The Jade Owl series - cutting the day from day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the beach reading bandwagon -  the Jade Owl Legacy Series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the heart and the most varied of the legacy books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The story goes onward . . . the middle book of the series, and a great beach read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Nick Battle flies onto the scene at the beginning of this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Half-price for July at Smashwrds: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1868 (in fact, the entire series is at half price for July)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still on sale for $1.50.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Great price for a great book.  Hope you do well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Gregory.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last week on 1/2 price sale at Smashwords.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:

The villagers rushed to the nearby meadow to see the magician's show - Zhen-chou's Wonderment and Celestial Transformation Show, an once-in-a-lifetime treat. Zhen-chou was a wizard of renown, a household name in thirty counties and in two hundred prefectures. He roved the countryside and set up his tent with effect. He only needed one small and enthusiastic village boy to bring word to the elders that he was there and the lot could be entertained, for a mere two copper cash per head, children less than waist height, one cash; and infants in arm, for one turnip each. In some cases, Zhen was forced to take turnips from adults, but things had been good lately and the receipts were fine.

Zhen was moderately prosperous as an itinerant charlatan - some years good, some years poor. He starved when his patrons did, because his patrons would not come then; and he could never feed himself by apparating foodstuffs as he could in his act, because there was no nourishment in illusion. However, on that momentous day when he crossed over Gao-tzu Ridge and confronted the lion, that day assured his prosperity, despite famine. The lion was a real one, surprising him as he shuttled his horse cart through the valley toward the ridge. The roar startled him and spooked the horse, which bolted, pounding Zhen-chou flat onto the road. The lion, which ate regardless of the temperament of sky and wind, leaped to a bluff, a fine position for the pounce. Zhen-chou had no chance, except to run; and he knew to run meant to outpace a creature faster than any charlatan that had ever lived. It would have been better to learn more practical magic, like how to transform into a chameleon. 

Zhen-chou ran toward the rill, darting between the rocks. He scraped over boulders praying to Lord Buddha for the means to save him, and then looked toward the sky for an avatar. Although no sky god appeared, his hand alighted on a red leather pouch that was wedged between the rocks. Strange. A humming trinket. No, a hooting something wrapped in softness. Quickly, he unwrapped it and held it to his eye. He blinked at what appeared to be an owl-shaped figurine that shot bilious rays across the expanse toward the unsuspecting lion. Zhen nearly threw the glowing owl away from him. Then, as he watched, the lion turned tail and, roaring complaints to the mountains, fled. Zhen-chou was saved, and thus was elevated from a low comedic mimic to a powerful fa-shr showman.
--------------------------
Edward C. Patterson
author of The Dragon's Pool


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The mysteries and prophesies now span three continents.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Battling ancient spirits.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This work encompasses 3 continents and a Taoist exorcism (among many other things).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This work is the most layered epic from my pen. Never a dull momnet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For those readers who like stories that keep on giving.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl's Back Story series is The Southern swallow, beginning with the first book - The Aacdemician.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*Vast * _ is the only word I can use to explain this book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The first book of this series, The Jade Owl is on sale for $ .99

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Designed to give you whip-lash.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The fifth and last book in the series, In the Shadow of Her Hem, will be out late Spring 2012, and if you thought the first four books moved fast - whoosh! Get set for a cataclysmic finale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The warrants come almost to full terms. What's next?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get on board for the beginning of the end.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you like your Velociraptor?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is my flagship series and is guarenteed to keep you engaged for hours non-stop.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The original Jade Owl series began on line at a publishing site called anotherchapter.com - Betsy Gallup, editot. The site was devoted to on-line serialized works that go one at epic length. Now that I see the end in sight (with _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ - Spring 2012, I'd like to think that I have achieved Betsy's vision). Of course, I just put up in my Works In Progress the kernel of another series called _*Nick Firestone - China Hand*_, which will take a grown up Nick Firestone (and his side kic, a young John Gray) through a series of Sinologial Detective Adventures. It will be my first foray into serial genre, trying to avoid the pitfalls of the formulaic factory-line writers and some authors, who make a living on zombies, vampies, Hard-boiled Dicks and bodice ripping.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy series is a character driven action/adventure, fantasy novel, seeped in history, time travel. scifi and the paranormal. How's that for a genre (NOT)?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy series is an epic work pulsing both Western and Eastern philosophies:

The Jade Owl - Confucianism - Familty Ties'
The Third Peregrination - Buddhism - The Destroyer
The Dragon's Pool - Taoism - The Martial Arts
The People's Treasure - Naturalism - Resurrection
In the Shadow of Her Hem - Legalism - The Rule of Laws

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're into a substantial read, this epic (and it's 4 companions) might be your ticket to adventure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last book in the series, Book V - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, is nearing completion. Prepare yourselves for quite a roller coaster rise to the conclusion.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The concluding book in this series, _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, will take you to the brink of cataclism and through a world of daydreams and Chinese mythology. Get ready for fun, adventure and hours of reading escape by picking up the first four books now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book V is coming. Start your journey now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last book (In the Shadow of Her Hem) is coming - eta June 1st.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The epic nears its end.*

*Coming soon*

*Book V - In the Shadow of Her Hem*

[b[Edward C. Patterson[/b]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the last chapters of _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ (Book V of _*The Jade Owl Legacy*_). To those inquiries I've received - Mid-June should be the release date.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last and 5th book of the Jade Owl Legacy - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ - has been completed and is currently in post-production in preparation for publication. It has proved to be exponentially more exciting than the rest of the series with enough action and adventure for ten books. Just wait and see (Mid-June).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"In this third installment of the Jade Owl Legacy, Edward C. Patterson once again delivers on an intriguing fantasy. Whereas the first two books focus around the relics which drive much of the story, this book takes a moment to fill in the back story for the main characters. Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy. Patterson has truly created an expansive and epic series with the Jade Owl Legacy. Though all warrants appear closed at the end of this installment, Patterson throws in a unexpected twist at the end leaving the door open for the next adventure." - Todd Fonseca - TMBOA.com

"The Dragon's Pool is the third in a masterful series by Edward C. Patterson. He is a Sinologist extraordinairre. In The Jade Owl, we meet most of our protagonists in San Francisco, Nick Battle, and his life-partner, Simon/Simone, Rowden Gray, and the rest of the 'China Hands' that include some of the best sinologists all interweaved in the history of China and the current study of China. The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined, but not only is amazing, but shows love, hope and one hopes Mr. Patterson is writing book 4 of this wonderful series as fast as he can. Mr. Patterson is a writer who knows his subject matter like no other, and he literally brings you with him in this wild ride of a series." - ellen geroge, Amazon Top 1000 reviewer

"Another volume of adventure and fantasy for those who don't like fantasy by this talented writer." - Libby Cone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's coming before the end of this month - In he hadow of Her Hem, when the day gets cut from day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper again and thus the legacy draws to a close in the next few weeks with the 5th Book - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, when the China Hands return to the scene of much anxiety through a world of mists and monsters.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Watch for the 5th and last book of The Jade Owl Legacy - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ during the week of July 9th.








Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And now the last book is published - In the Shadow of Her Hem

In the Shadow of Her Hem http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I9IS22

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here at last - the final book.

In the Shadow of Her Hem http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I9IS22

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received my first review for _*In he Shadow of Her Hem*_: - Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy

*The Shadow of Her Hem - The Best of the Best*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A journey of 3,500 pages begins with The Jade and ends with In the Shadow of Her Hem.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New review for Book V and for the entire Jade Owl Legacy series:

New Amazon Review HERE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I finished the fifth book of the Jade Owl series, I needed to reinforce my bookshelf.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Start the full sweep of the Jade Owl Legacy today, with both series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you to my many readers of the Jade Owl Legacy series. I'm ovrewhelmed at your response and spport. This bird is in full flight.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come follow me on a journey like no other.

Edward C. Patterson
The Storyteller


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper, and they whisper about the Jade Owl, because the book would put its author under house arrest if he lived there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I pinch myself when I hear from the many readers who have picked up my flagship series and take the time to tell me that they can;t put it down.

Thanks
and
Readers Rock!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Readers on The Jade Owl series:

“ Mr. Edward Patterson does a fabulous job of weaving and holding his story together with that most special of glues - imagination! ” 
NYWriter  |  10 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ Nick takes Dr. Gray to Chinatown - the ancient relic The Jade Owl still exists! ” 
ellen  |  4 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find. ” 
Victor J. Banis  |  1 reviewer made a similar statement 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Starting with a spark, The Jade Owl Legacy kindles into an adventure to keep you engaged through 5 books and neary 3,000 pages. 

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still my flagship series, the Jade Owl Legacy has been received with utmost favor from my fans.

Readers Rock!
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spend your holidays with Professor Gray and the China Hands. Put a little Green (bird) in your Christmas.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic stories that never sem to end (well, this one does - eventually, but . . .) you'll graze in fair meadows, I'll say, if you tag onto this legacy tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's wishing you all a Happy Holiday and a healthy New Year from all us China Hands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic page-tuners with over 3,200 pages to turn, The Jade Owl Legacy saga's for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A rip, roaring adventure series, well-seasoned. Bring your own wine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you enjoy character driven fantasy, then this series is for you - a tarn spun from my best skein of imagination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world of exploration and mystery blends with tale of human drama in the Jade Owl Legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper because The Jade Owl's legacy haunts them still.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystery after mystery unravels over this 5 book epic.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The entire series for Free at Smashwords for EBook Reading week ending Sunday March 10.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just when you thought it was safe to go to your local Chinese History Musuem, the little green figurines come nipping again. This time from an undisclosed spot in Europe - but the call is strong and whips up an uncontrollable fury.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Plunge into a world of possession and exorcism — Chinese style.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The China hands continue to brave the mysteries of the Universe.

Edward C. Pattreson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When the Comets Fall to Earth Again, they find their way to the Dragon's Pool.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A whirlwind of adventure, the Dragon's Pool is alive with the world's fears and hopes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Demons have long memories, esecially Chinese demons.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In the Dragons Pool, the China Hands encounter the second demon  inhabiting The Jade Owl, much to Nick Battle's detriment.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The exciting middle novel of the Jade Owl legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Book III

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Finding the Dragon's Pool is a challenge, and only the China Hands are up to ti.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt from The Dragon's Pool
from _Ars Paleontologica_

"I need a leave of absence."
Rowden blinked. He scanned the worktable - the trundle bag and the sloppy portfolio. He expected to see a coven of clues pertinent to Sydney's request, but the witches were coy. 
Sydney continued. "I know you're going to tell me that I'm needed, and I'm flattered to hell by all that; and I know I'm contracted to the end of next year; and also I know the Seven Sisters will be arriving soon for conservancy and . . ."
Rowden shut his eyes. "Sydney, Sydney. Slow down. All those things are true. So true, I can't think of a single reason for you to be absent with or without leave." Rowden's eyes flashed open. A horrible thought crossed his mind. "There's nothing wrong at home, is there?" Rowden hopped off the stool. "Mei-lin and little Nicky are . . ."
"No, no. Nothing like that." Sydney shook his head, and then smacked his lips. "If anything were wrong there, do you think I'd even ask you for a leave?"
Rowden laughed. Honesty was the funniest fucking ingredient in the pack. 
"Nice to know that, Sid. Nice to know."
"You know what I mean." Rowden did. "It's just that I have a golden opportunity. It would appear that I am needed . . . elsewhere."
During this swift exposition, Gilbert Canto had unbuckled the portfolio and unsnapped the carpetbag. He unfurled a thick mauve felt piece across the workspace, and then dumped the bag's contents onto the table. Rattle. Here unfurled the oddest bone fossil assortment that Rowden had ever seen. In fact, this was the closest Rowden had ever come to ars paleontologica. He gawped. His hand strayed errant, although he had enough good sense to slip on latex before touching the specimens. 
"These shouldn't be here," he said.
"Why not," Gil countered. "Don't you take work home?"
Rowden stroked an arm-bone that looked like something left over from Thanksgiving dinner, but he wasn't delusional. He knew that this wing came from something older than the oldest Shang bronze in his collection. Older even than the inscriptional scapula bones that he had studied back at Old Pew. He dared nothing beyond this stroke. 
"These are impressive, Canto. Very impressive. What beastie is it? Or can you tell?" 
Rowden immediately wished he hadn't said that. Gilbert Canto was a giant in his field - respected and read far and wide; although his methods were maverick and his theories subjected to scrutiny. Rowden respected the scientist, but was peeved at any man who channeled his chief conservator into non-Sinological realms. 
"Now that's the issue," Canto said. He lifted the bone as if to conduct a concerto. "Things are seldom what they seem."
Now where did Rowden hear that before? Gilbert had captured his interest, so he scanned the other fossils, a collection of perhaps fourteen in various sizes. A bulky canvas-wrapped chunk was set near the paleontologist's latexed paw. Gil unbundled it, revealing a shiny object that could have been manufactured for all its styling. 
"A claw?" Rowden stammered. "Wait, I know about that claw. I saw Jurassic Park. That's a raptor's claw." 
Gil raised the four-inch sickle to his nose. 
"Velociraptor Mongoliensis," he proclaimed. "The swift thief. The egg robber." He set the scythe-like claw amidst its comrades. "But sorry to say, Spielberg got it wrong."
Rowden shrugged. "Well, it was a movie, wasn't it?" 
Sydney closed in on Rowden's ear. 
"Still, it was an unpardonable elaboration. Velociraptor is from a later period; the Cretaceous. They aren't as big as they were depicted in the film. They're more turkey size. About six feet, head to tail, standing hip high."
Big fucking turkey, Rowden thought.
"And they didn't roam around Montana either," Sydney concluded.
"You've done your homework, Sid," Rowden said.
Gil cleared his throat. 
"It would have been better if Spielberg had done his." He pulled up a stool, and then sat. "V. Mongoliensis is the only species of true raptor discovered. It was fully documented in 1924 by Osborn from fossils found in the Djadochta Formations of Inner Mongolia and at Barun Goyot. But only in Mongolia. Never in the United States, although there are other dramaeosaurids that could have confused the filmmaker, such as Deinonychus, which might have better fit the bill. Size. Period. Stance."
Rowden scanned the booty. Although he still didn't understand what this had to do with Sydney's request, the subject fascinated him. Gil Canto, erudite beyond his scruffiness, did better than entertain them on this foggy afternoon. Rowden tried to shuck the animatronics image of the big screen Velociraptors, replacing them with vicious gobblers that he wouldn't want within a mile of his Thanksgiving table. He glanced at the claw, picturing the rapacious devil that sported such a toenail. He winced. Something didn't add up in his scientific mind. The proportions were off.
"Canto, I'm hearing your description. It tallies. But I think that claw is far too large for your diminutive . . . dramaeosaurid?"
"Good show, Gray. Excellent observation." Gil raised the claw again. "I described to you a Velociraptor Mongoliensis, like the two we have across the street. But this is no Velociraptor Mongoliensis, which is to the point of your query." Rowden shrugged. "Things are seldom what they seem, and I am at a loss with this specimen."
"Surely not a loss?"
Gil smiled like one of his long lost specimens, his teeth reflecting the misted light in their yellow gloss. He opened the portfolio, spilling a photo library across the table. The top layers were shots of fossils entrenched in what appeared to be a cavern wall. Other shots detailed these fossil - close-ups. Others detailed the wall. Artist renderings peeked from beneath the stack. Gil beamed. 
"May I introduce you to an entirely new raptor species - Velociraptor Cantodragonensis."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
The Dragon's Pool
Book Three of The Jade Owl Legacy Series
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1868*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The truth about Velaceraptors.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 7th and 8th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 12th and 13th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 8th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - December 5th and 6th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 18th & 19th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
Five 5-stars out of Six Reviews

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - March 1st & 2nd at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
Five 5-stars out of Six Reviews

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - April 12th & 13th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
Five 5-stars out of Six Reviews

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - May 24th & 25th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
Five 5-stars out of Six Reviews

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - July 12th & 13th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
Five 5-stars out of Six Reviews

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - August 28th & 29th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
Five 6-stars out of Seven Reviews

*​*

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Oct 13th & 14th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
6 5-star reviews out of 7 Reviews

*​*

What readers say:

"Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy." - T. Fonsec

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined." - ellen

"The author continues the adventure with as much mystery and excitement and spell binding writing as the other books in the series." - Cathy

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 27th & 28th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
6 5-star reviews out of 7 Reviews

*​*

What readers say:

"Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy." - T. Fonsec

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined." - ellen

"The author continues the adventure with as much mystery and excitement and spell binding writing as the other books in the series." - Cathy

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*With 15,679 Jade Owl Legacy readers enjoying the series, come help get that number to 16,000.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Oct 6th & 7th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
6 5-star reviews out of 7 Reviews

*​*

[size=12pt]What readers say:

"Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy." - T. Fonsec

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined." - ellen

"The author continues the adventure with as much mystery and excitement and spell binding writing as the other books in the series." - Cathy

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages*


----------

